# Key West to Isla Mujeres



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,
I am planning to sail from Key West to Isla Mujeres at the end of October. I'd love to hear advice/comments/suggestions from anyone who has made this trip. 
Also, if anyone else is heading this way at this time it would certainly be nice to travel with another sailboat. 

Thnx


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Regatta del sol runs annually from St. Pete to Isla M. 
You may find some useful infor on the site:
Regata del Sol al Sol


----------



## sasfish (Oct 1, 2008)

*re*

Just remember the water runs from the west to east. It can get bumppy. Cuba is a long Island and you will want to stop for a swim and a fish taco.When you get there you can anchor in the flats (just past the beach) As i remember the depth is around 5 to 9 feet or go past north beach into the flats and then into the maingrove channel which will take you to the resort marina. Just south is some good stuff and some open sailing. 
It has been 8 years since I was in that part of the world but mexico changes slowly.


----------



## spark451 (Nov 29, 2006)

*keywesttoislamujeres.com*

good stuff!


----------



## spark451 (Nov 29, 2006)

KeyWestToIslaMujeres - A guide to assist boaters traveling across the Gulf Stream & Yucatan Channel


----------

